# Capital GAins Tax



## Jemmaj (Feb 18, 2018)

Has anyone had problems with the Finance office in Lisbon. I sold my property in Portugal which was my only home. I was a full time resident for over 10years, I cancelled my residencia after the sale and moved back to the UK and reinvested all the proceeds in a U.K. house within 2 years. I still received a CGT demand which I am appealing. My accountant and solicitor both say everything has been done correctly but the Finance office won’t respond to us and I am just left in limbo. It is very worrying and I just wondered if anyone else has had this problem with them.


----------

